# hysterectomy and ibs



## 15361 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am 45 years old and have had ibs for 20 years now. I had a hysterectomy 4 weeks ago. I still have my ovaries. My uterus was 5 times bigger than normal due to the fibroids I had. I was hoping that my ibs would have gotten a lot better from having the hysterectomy. But it did not. I'm sad to say.







I'm still suffering, and running to the bathroom.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Cherry Coke. Cute name. Give it a little time 4 weeks isn't very long. Check with your doc, what is normal healing time and when should you notice a difference if at all. Keep us posted and take care.


----------



## 15361 (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope you are right about the 4 weeks. I was having a bad stomach day yesterday. I go back to the doctor in 2 more weeks. I'll try to keep positive a little while longer.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my hysterectomy about 8 weeks ago. The recovery is a roller coaster ride that I am still on. The last few days I have really noticed that I am feeling a lot better. Even though you kept your ovaries (as I did too) your hormones are wacky and they take time to settle down. Do you have pain when you ovulate? That is what I am dealing with now. My IBS has finally calmed down since the surgery, but I go through about 5 to 6 days (at least I did last month) of pain from ovulating which in turn ticks off my IBS. Try to keep positive. I have been there and know it is hard. There have been days when I wondered why the heck I even went through all of the pain and expense of the surgery if it isn't going to make me feel better. I think I still have a ways to go to see the effects and you do too. Some articles I have found say it can take up to 6 months to get back to 'normal'. Are you doing ok emotionally? I WAS a complete basket case - got put on adivan, hormone replacements and upped my dosage of celexa. Mindy


----------

